# Hives constructed from red cedar?



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

I recently saw an advertisement on Craigslist for some very handsome hives made from Eastern red cedar.

I can not recall ever seeing a cedar hive. I have wondered how the aromatics from the cedar would affect the bees? And would the honeybee tainted by the same aromatics?

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Eastern or western?


----------



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

The listing did not specify. I would presume Eastern.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Eastern will not cause a problem.

No funny honey.

The only possible concern is unprotected sapwood.
It is about as durable as cottonwood.

UV light exposure will eventually grey the wood.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it's a great idea actually. I've built top bars from cedar and plan to build all future hives from cedar! If you notice,many times when you smoke your bees heavy they will fly to a cedar and sit there a while. Also cedar is the #1 spot for swarms to land. I think this is due to cedar and mint being the 2 things that "mites" can't stand. I try to keep my hives near cedar and plant mint around the hives.
Cedar also weathers well,as long as you stay away from the sap wood,it's pretty if that means anything to you and I can get it for $.75 a foot kilns and planed That's pretty cheap!
My thought,if you like it,go for it!


Wade


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Out west here a company called bethinking makes 100% cedar hives and they do well with them. Beautiful too. 
My husband made a slightly different style top bar for me last year out of cedar and with a little lemongrass oil scent the inside,my first package was in heaven! The combo of those 2 strong scents seemed a bit "much" to Me,but not those Carniolans! I could "tell" from day one they wouldn't abscond. They were SO settled and happy they filled the hive with 17 combs and swarmed by mid June!  Well, I wanted local genetics anyway so the swarm thing was not a tragedy since I got a local-wild bred daughter-queen from the hive. I insulated this winter with foam board and my bees survived and are going crazy building up now. That turned into a "story" BUT I say Yes to cedar! It naturally inhibits mold too.

forgot OPs question! No taint in honey...strong scent goes away rapidly.


----------



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I thought the concept was a great idea...despite my concerns over cedar tainted honey!


----------

